# Problem with lead reloads?



## LSUFAN (Feb 18, 2008)

I have been to the range a couple of times since the purchase of my XD40. I have always used Walmart Winchester white box rounds. I usually go with 165 grain being that I thought they would have less recoil. I went to the range with my brother and used the last 75 WWB rounds. I decided to buy some reloads from the range. I didn't like the look of the bullets but decided to load a clip and fire a few. I fired about 6 and then had a jam. After that it seemed like almost every other round would jam. I got a little worried and loaded a clip of Remington Golden Sabers and had no jams. I didn't like firing the premium rounds but did not have anymore Walmart specials. I felt like complaining to the range worker who sold me the rounds but decided to just pack up and leave. Is it a bad idea to fire lead reloads? You would think the range would have good reloads. Oh well, I think I am going to just throw this crap in the garbage and make another trip to Walmart this weekend.

Here is a couple of pics of the reload next to a Golden Saber:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like that lead cartridge is setting back on you. That maybe why your pistol started to jam. Here's what I think. They are junk. Don't buy no more. Get stocked up on WWB untill you can reload your own. Then again some pistols just don't due good with lead.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't heard of the XD having any problems with lead. I just wouldn't buy anymore and like Baldy said keep buying to WWB at Walmart until you can roll your own.

-Jeff-


----------



## 69Roadrunner (Nov 17, 2007)

Looks like they used a roll crimp instead of a taper crimp. The ACP round headspaces on the front of the cartridge. If you roll crimp the cartridge it tends to go too deep into the chamber and you get ignition and extraction problems. I'd stay with factory ammo until you can get started on reloading. Other than that, I'd suggest you find a good friend who reloads and see it he couldn't help you out.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Find someone to pull the lead bullets and reload them with some nice fmj bullets.


----------



## LSUFAN (Feb 18, 2008)

Im going to stick with WWB. I really don't want to mess up my nice new gun. Thanks for the advice everybody.


----------

